# Quit Working for Safeguard



## lANDSIDE (Apr 6, 2015)

Just quit working for Safeguard and it is the biggest relief. I was paying more in expensed than I was getting from them in return. Just started a junk removal company and I am bringing in more profit than I could have ever working for Safeguard


----------



## Maryland BOTG (Nov 15, 2014)

I know the feeling . I'm getting hit with alot of back charges but I'm doing way better now !


----------



## reoPROS (Mar 2, 2015)

Tell me about it, but here's my question.. DO you guys think SAFEGUARD is the "bad guy" or the middleman company that was RAPING US? Cause check this out.. I wish I could post the recording on here so you can hear 1st hand how we are screwed! Im not talking a little messing around Im talking about full on ass raping! 

I spoke to this lady the other day, she was a FAST talker so I knew right away where this was going! NO WHERE!  anywho.... She proceeds to tell me about this lady in OHIO that just make 17k in 1 direct deposit on grass cuts alone for the entire state all by herself! Well **** Id like to meet this superwoman, this bitch clearly has magical powers and I need some! 2 days and she can cover the state WOW shes good! 

Clearly this was bull**** but I humored her. Ok so here is where it gets funny! She tells me to check my email shes sending me all the stuff. Ok so she does this and also shows me all the other people who she emailed the same thing to after telling me how she just wanted me! Oh were my feelings hurt! NOT 

I then open the email and it all sounded good till at the bottom of the email it says ALL vendors give up 25% then split it 60/40!!!!!!!!!! Wait WTF did i just read? I start looking at all the forms i was sent I've been in this business long enough to know by looking at a house what the lot size is and Im not looking over 7k on any yard here. which means all Yards would be $32.00 here is where you are going to hit the floor laughing..

$32.00 -25% =24.00 THEN A 60 40 SPLIT WHICH LEAVES ME WITH $14.40 TO SWEEP, EDGE,RAKE UP ALL LEAVES FOR FREE, BAG &REMOVE! wait it gets better.... Lets say the job YOU bid is APPROVED for $1000.00 someone gets 25% (-250.00) off the top.leaved ($750.00 is what is DUE to me now...not my 1k approved bid mind you)..of coarse... then they minus the material money (-$300),ok i see this BUT WAIT I PAY FOR THE MATERIAL, then they take an additional 40% Ill get a check for $270 out of my bid!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

YEAH SOOOOOOOO AFTER I picked myself off the floor I thought well Im dying to see how this is even possible for ANY VENDOR to make money. Cause after all there is NO guarantee any additional jobs will ever come my way. Ill be damned if they think Im going to be their duck! BUT I still needed to hear how they justify this. 

I called all morning , some stupid recording so after noone picked up i called back and pressed 0 and walaaaa she answered! I knew it was her cause she sounds like a 70yrold with oxygen tank on her hip cause she smoked to much, 

I said I have several questions before I decide to send the forms in... Im then told about their process. The rip off process is what it sounded like to me.... she said she got my emails LOL I bet she did she didnt call me back, but that was ok I got to her anyway... so Im asking her about the bids and what not ,( mind you I got all this from their forms I didn't make it up they gave me the same example I just gave you) OK so if I bid 1k then you take some they take some then thats not my bid. If i send a bid thats what I want. I'm told they have a dept that their main job is to review bids and up them the most they can( which I would do if a sub gave me a bid Id add 25% give or take. BUT i don't rape my workers out of their bids I pay them their bid and Im paid the rest. Well she told me they not only take 40% but they also up the bids then pay is less! SHIESTERS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I WONDER WHAT THE NATIONS WOULD THING OF THIS TYPE OF BLATANT THIEVERY. NOT ONLY ARE WE BEING SCREWED BUT FANNIE MAY IS, SAFEGUARD IS, ALTISOURCE IS. THEY ALL ARE!


----------



## lANDSIDE (Apr 6, 2015)

We couldn't continue with them anymore. Then, we get a call asking if we would like to perform grasscut which we almost entertained the idea until I saw that their rates were $25.00 per G/C. I do not know how they expect contractors to survive in this business. Wasn't making any profit which led me no choice but to have them removed from my insurance and quit providing service for them. If you do not have any capital saved up then you can forget working for these ppl because they'll end up putting your business in such a deep financial pit.


----------



## jason2717 (Dec 28, 2014)

I just dropped a company that gets their work from safeguard. Grass cuts $20, trim bushes for $13 and they wanted me to get rid of leaves for free. Told them there is no money to be made between drive time labor etc. they said week that's what you get there is no more money. I told them not going to happen , can't do it. Needless they were pissed because I told this to them the same day they gave me jobs. 
I don't know how they expect you to get paid $20 to do snow and $20 to do lawns when it takes 3 times as long and 3 times the work. What a joke that these people think we will work for. Get some other a schmuck to do it, which they probably will. Don't know how people can work this cheap


----------



## idaho (Oct 20, 2012)

there finding a very hard time finding people, that is why these side companies no one has heard of keep opening up looking for vendors. the scholar degree morons they have haven't figure out the pool is running thin and think these wanna bee nationals are the better answer cause there are people begging to do this right ? I have just slow down the work I take and have a small coverage area, and I am just doing fine fishing a couple days a week... I think I am only two checks away from being caught up with pays on initials from safegaurd, which that work is somewhere around 90 days. lol 

35 de-wint
50 wints
23 gc or maids

yeppppppp ... there is some new vendors brand new trucks, new gear one even talks about himself in third person.... I am just letting everyone take as much as they want and not jumping in ... another big vendor and I have a 4 figure bet on how long they last .. he has under 60 days i got over if they last 6 months bet its off


----------



## SJPI (Jan 21, 2014)

*Got Fired From SG*

I never thought I could be happy about my company being "fired". It was the best thing ever. SG will withhold your pay, the say it's due to being back logged. Then after 60 days they back charge you for everything they can possibly find. If SG pays fast food wages they should not expect gourmet service.


----------



## cfm (Apr 20, 2014)

They keep calling me every 2-3 weeks. I guess there is a huge demand around me, with no one to fill. (imagine that)

They actually offered me no kick back, if you can believe that. I have never heard of them doing that. I guess they really are desperate to catch up.If it weren't for the whole not paying anyone, I might actually be tempted to use it as fill work. I have heard that there is another regional or two that have been asked to step in and take over some of the fannie work around here because it's not being done, I have a good idea of who's not getting it done.


----------

